# Wahoo fishing??



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Going out of Pensacola tomorrow. Any thoughts or advice if Ishould troll for wahoo now? Are they even out there? What water temps would hold them? I see a temp break from 68-75 degrees SE of the elbow, think it would be worth it??? Or should we stick to grouper/ AJ fishing? Thanks!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol hell ya they're out there, they're always out there. rigs could be productive, but most of them are in dirty water right now within your range. clean water is south of horn mountain, but some of the rigs along the 100 fathom line might hold a few


----------

